# The Ultimate Cyclops Vapor Fan Giveaway



## HPBotha (25/6/14)

All you have to do to enter this awesome giveaway is to follow the link below:

FACEBOOK COMP

Goodies include a fanatsagorimical assortment of great loot:



Spoiler: LOOT



*Grand Prize - 1 Winner will receive*
Entire line in 120ml bottles
A solid titanium DocDave hybrid mod valued at over $700
High gloss large art print of your favorite God from our line, signed by the entire Cyclops Vapor team
A durable vape gear tote bag with the Cyclops Vapor logo
Complete set of stickers featuring all the Gods plus logo stickers
Cyclops vapor tshirt featuring the God of your choice from our line

*Second prize* - 5 winners will get the entire juice line in 35ml bottles plus a complete set of stickers

*Third prize* - 10 winners get a free 35ml bottles of juice and matching sticker

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Al3x (25/6/14)

done
I wanna win this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (25/6/14)

done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/6/14)

Done also.... thats 5 more entries for you @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (25/6/14)

Contestants must be over 18 years of age and is only open to legal residents of the fifty United States or the District of Columbia.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## HPBotha (25/6/14)

Matt said:


> Contestants must be over 18 years of age and is only open to legal residents of the fifty United States or the District of Columbia.


 
I know it looks like a downer, but there is an easy way out - use:

www.myUS.com
($10 once off fee)

Alternative option:

www.shipito.com
($5 once off fee)

problem solved, and any current and FUTURE purchases you make can be done in the USA as you will have a USA postal address!!  even places like eciggity.com can send the package to either service.

no thanks needed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## HPBotha (25/6/14)

Quick update on myUS.com service​a quick call to my buddy that imported goods via MYUS:

he bought from more than 10 shops - all exclusive to USA only
items came from all over the USA
notification of each parcel recieved, and they sent photos of each recieved parcel
split and group shipping options was open (you can split your parcel shipping - if you are in a hurry)
call centre via realtime messaging - all questions answered and interaction was complete
His shipping option was per ship - which was the cheapest per weight. Crate sharing to reduce shipping costs. other options is by air.
more than $1500 total purchases where made - many of which included free US postage.
the total local customs was R1200+/- when he claimed the parcel at SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> Quick update on myUS.com service​a quick call to my buddy that imported goods via MYUS:
> 
> he bought from more than 10 shops - all exclusive to USA only
> items came from all over the USA
> ...


 

Be careful to use these guys for e cig related stuff.
I use them for certain things and have also sent e cig and liquids through them. They mark exactly what it is. There's no customs friendly nothing with them. Your e liquid will read NICOTINE, E JUICE and gear will read ELECTRONIC CIGARETTE PARTS. They open everything, inspect everything and put everything under the correct HS Tarrif codes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## HPBotha (25/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Be careful to use these guys for e cig related stuff.
> I use them for certain things and have also sent e cig and liquids through them. They mark exactly what it is. There's no customs friendly nothing with them. Your e liquid will read NICOTINE, E JUICE and gear will read ELECTRONIC CIGARETTE PARTS


Thanks for shedding some light @RevnLucky7. As far as I am aware there is no import duty for items marked as:
_Electronic Cigarette - Health Care - Electronic Cigarette or Tobacco Vaporizer_ . just the plain 14% VAT.

if i am mistaken my maths is going to be completely out on some parcels!!! think i might take a raincheck on my e-juce order @RevnLucky7 

I know there is hell to pay if there is any mention of Nicotine in the order, and that it will be a cockup with import, same with Batteries.

Any battery must be shipped 'contained in device' or completely ommitted in the parcel.

Please correct me - as i need to take out a bond!!!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> Thanks for shedding some light @RevenLucky7. As far as I am aware there is no import duty for items marked as:
> _Electronic Cigarette - Health Care - Electronic Cigarette or Tobacco Vaporizer_ . just the plain 14% VAT.
> 
> if i am mistaken my maths is going to be completely out on some parcels!!! think i might take a raincheck on my e-juce order @RevenLucky7
> ...


 
You are correct. Batteries are tricky but can be done. Each courier has specific guidelines for them, but it all comes down to the same thing. This info can be found on the couriers website. Even contained in devices is no longer good enough. Batteries need to be packed in certain ways depending on quantity. In many instances the manufactures will pack them according to these regulations, but some people will just throw them in a box. This will not do.

Check courier websites for regulations and specifications. 
You can try the liquids, as always it's going to be a coin toss. Customs likes to mark up whatever they feel like and I never argue this with them, but don't be so sure it's 0%. I've never paid zero on anything. They will find a tarrif heading that suits them most of the times, but yes, it is suppose to be zero.

One word of advice, when you send your stuff this way - choose FedEx. They are slightly more expensive, but you get nailed less in the end. UPS and DHL are snakes. 

Number one rule of this game is not avoiding getting nailed. It's finding out how to get nailed less. This only done by trail and error. You can imagine I get hit hard. It's like playing a game of Dodgeball.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (25/6/14)

Dude you are my hero!:hug:

Thanks for being so open and sharing with your experience, its good to see a vendor helping the community.

if all goes well my Withces Brew order will be in -= you better hold thumbs boet! now...if only there is a e-juice importer/maker that sells 100ml juices.....hmmmmm


----------



## fred1sa (25/6/14)

Cyclops was gonna be my 2nd guess for the new line of juices you were bringing in @RevnLucky7


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> Dude you are my hero!:hug:
> 
> Thanks for being so open and sharing with your experience, its good to see a vendor helping the community.
> 
> if all goes well my Withces Brew order will be in -= you better hold thumbs boet! now...if only there is a e-juice importer/maker that sells 100ml juices.....hmmmmm


 
They're going to hit you with at least 25% on liquid on a good day.

Curious why you ordered from there and not me?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

fred1sa said:


> Cyclops was gonna be my 2nd guess for the new line of juices you were bringing in @RevnLucky7


 
Your guess would be correct


----------



## fred1sa (25/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Your guess would be correct


Was gonna wait til you said we could have a 2nd guess, lol.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

I have Athena, Artemis, Poseidon and Colossus right here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

fred1sa said:


> Was gonna wait til you said we could have a 2nd guess, lol.


 
Still working a few things out with Mercury - reminds me, got to email them. Our rate of expansion is also fast. Getting stock levels back up as many guys have found ADV's in my current lines so before I can expand, I need to make good on what I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (25/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> They're going to hit you with at least 25% on liquid on a good day.
> 
> Curious why you ordered from there and not me?


follow the links mate --- AI. 

i bought hardware from HK, and America. No Juices. i'm too freak'n scared about that. once my goodies arrive - in whatever state and duties i am charged, i will have something worthy to vape your juices with. no reason not to stock up now.....hint hint, wink wink....


----------



## fred1sa (25/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I have Athena, Artemis, Poseidon and Colossus right here.


Feel free to add them to my next order which will be this week. Running low on Tarks


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> follow the links mate --- AI.
> 
> i bought hardware from HK, and America. No Juices. i'm too freak'n scared about that. once my goodies arrive - in whatever state and duties i am charged, i will have something worthy to vape your juices with. no reason not to stock up now.....hint hint, wink wink....


 
ROFL... Okay blonde moment.

I have 3 bottles of Blackbird left and two bottles of Level 1 until the next order comes in and I have no ETA on that just yet. Jourele is working on them and I'm busy with Vape Orenda and Vape Craving right now.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

fred1sa said:


> Feel free to add them to my next order which will be this week. Running low on Tarks


 
I'll send you ONE of the samples. Will be a surprise which one. Colossus is finished though. I ran through it like a bat out of hell. I'll send you that bottle for a smell though!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (25/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> ROFL... Okay blonde moment.
> 
> I have 3 bottles of Blackbird left and two bottles of Level 1 until the next order comes in and I have no ETA on that just yet. Jourele is working on them and I'm busy with Vape Orenda and Vape Craving right now.


 
you guys still relocating to the fair Cape? 

Ω vapor lounge???

Ω coffee shop????

Ω authentic mods?????


you can see where this is headed. 

If not - then start working on larger volume bottles .... 30ml is not enough for any person of sound mind.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> you guys still relocating to the fair Cape?
> 
> Ω vapor lounge???
> 
> ...


 
It's in the stars...

The volume is not up to me. It's up to the guys that supply. Many of them won't ship anything taller than 30ML.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

fred1sa said:


> Feel free to add them to my next order which will be this week. Running low on Tarks


 
Got your order mate. That was fast!
Great selection you made.


----------



## fred1sa (26/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Got your order mate. That was fast!
> Great selection you made.


Was busy with it earlier, couldn't decide between rasputin or more van gogh. You just gave me the extra kick to get it in.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

fred1sa said:


> Was busy with it earlier, couldn't decide between rasputin or more van gogh. You just gave me the extra kick to get it in.


 
Rasputin has been getting some good feedback. @Andre seems to like it alot.
Get POP in early tomorrow so I can ship it out to reach you on Friday!


----------



## Andre (26/6/14)

fred1sa said:


> Was busy with it earlier, couldn't decide between rasputin or more van gogh. You just gave me the extra kick to get it in.


How do you like Van Gogh? Is the tobacco pronounced?


----------



## HPBotha (26/6/14)

Happy now @RevnLucky7 - i am broke now. Luckily payday is tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fred1sa (26/6/14)

Andre said:


> How do you like Van Gogh? Is the tobacco pronounced?


Yes the tobacco you taste immediately with a nice sweet exhale.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> Happy now @RevnLucky7 - i am broke now. Luckily payday is tomorrow.


 
Nice one! Thanks for the order.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

fred1sa said:


> Yes the tobacco you taste immediately with a nice sweet exhale.


 
It strikes me as one of those love it or hate it flavors. Not tried it yet. @Spiri and I love Matador. Some guys on the forum can't stand it. I think the same will go for van Gogh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (26/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Nice one! Thanks for the order.


have to wait untill end of July to open them up. But then again - only good can come for he who waits.... and then orders in five minutes of having a forum chat......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> have to wait untill end of July to open them up. But then again - only good can come for he who waits.... and then orders in five minutes of having a forum chat......


 
You picked some good ones.
I've been on Poison Elite all day.


----------



## HPBotha (26/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> You picked some good ones.
> I've been on Poison Elite all day.






.....


----------



## Andre (26/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> You picked some good ones.
> I've been on Poison Elite all day.


And?


----------



## HPBotha (26/6/14)

“Hide not thy poison with such sugar'd words”

~William Shakespeare

---> @RevnLucky7


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

Andre said:


> And?


 
I don't want to spoil it for anyone.
Brief over view, it's a much milder tobacco vape. There is a sweetness to it that is clearly fruits, but I can't tell you which ones. It's going to be a love hate thing. It hits hard. I mixed a 6MG and 18MG and it vapes like an 18MG. Very smooth. It's a weird juice for me though, because I get the "it takes you through the highs and lows" thing. I'm not sure if it's for me, yet I also can't put it down. I've done 10ML today.

It's like I'm infected by it - so I guess this is where the name comes from -> Poison. It's really a strange blend. I spent the better part of the morning on Blackbird, so I think I'm missing a few notes in at as well. It's one you'll need to sit with and make up your mind. It's not a let-down, don't get me wrong, it's just... well... it's Poison.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> “Hide not thy poison with such sugar'd words”
> 
> ~William Shakespeare
> 
> ---> @RevnLucky7


 
Not hiding it. It's sold out already!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (26/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Not hiding it. It's sold out already!


yet there you are sitting with 30ml in front of you. 


nee dit is ok. sal maar net moet wag en sien.



“How poor are they that have not patience! What wound did ever heal but by degrees? 
Iago”

~William Shakespeare, Othello


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> yet there you are sitting with 30ml in front of you.


 
ROFL... I got people in Thessaloniki and Athens trying to checkout 
Go away Europe!






That Kayfun seriously needs an Orion Cap with a Nano Kit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (26/6/14)

@RevnLucky7 what ar eyou running the Kayfun on Ω wise....?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

Depends...
I'm not picky about it anymore with the ZNA...
On a mech I'd aim 0.6...
With regulation I'm more concerned about the Watts vs Wire config.
With 26AWG I can push 20W
With 28AWG I manage around 17W

I like the thicker wire because I get more wraps in covering more wick and adjust for the heating time by pushing up the power.


----------



## HPBotha (26/6/14)

Thanks - seeing as taste has so many factors, trying to find the best Ω vs power will change the taste... and of course the wicking has it's own impact on taste. Was just curious as to what you've been using, and hence what you would advise being the best options. 
Cannot wait to get my goodies!!!


----------



## steve (26/6/14)

I cant believe @fred1sa just guessed it so nonchalantly after all that pain and suffering ......... WELL DONE


----------



## fred1sa (26/6/14)

steve said:


> I cant believe @fred1sa just guessed it so nonchalantly after all that pain and suffering ......... WELL DONE


Was sitting on the answer for like 2weeks, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (26/6/14)

so Artemis looks to be the gambit rival with berries @RevnLucky7 ?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

steve said:


> so Artemis looks to be the gambit rival with berries @RevnLucky7 ?


 
No... It's a similar taste, but doesn't get close to Gambit. It's a lot cheaper than Gambit though, but doesn't compare.


----------



## steve (26/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> No... It's a similar taste, but doesn't get close to Gambit.


still very much looking forward to giving it a try, sounds awesome


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

steve said:


> still very much looking forward to giving it a try, sounds awesome


 
I realized I'm not in the vendors forum... I might be over stepping rules here chatting about products.
Will send you a PM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (26/6/14)

Turned into a GREAT marketing tool. and i think it is great that it never was a marketing tool, but just good sound advise that lead to building a trusting banter between vape enthusiasts. From Noob to Pro. Kudos to you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> Turned into a GREAT marketing tool. and i think it is great that it never was a marketing tool, but just good sound advise that lead to building a trusting banter between vape enthusiasts. From Noob to Pro. Kudos to you!


 
Yeah I forget about the whole retailer thing at times...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MercuryCV (26/6/14)

Matt said:


> Contestants must be over 18 years of age and is only open to legal residents of the fifty United States or the District of Columbia.


 
Throw your hat into the ring anyhow - A fan is a fan and if anyone wins from outside the US we'll still honor that win and ship to you.

- Mercury

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha (9/7/14)

Got an update today on the comp.:




> FIRST: the announcement on the bonus prize: A $25 Darden Universal gift card good at Red Lobster, Olive Garden, Longhorn Steakhouse and a variety of other Darden Restaurants! We thought a great way of showing our appreciation for our awesome fans helping us hit 8,000 likes would be to send all the winners out for some grub on us.
> And now the moment you've been waiting for - the names have been handed down from atop Olympus. Third prize winners each receiving a 30ml bottle of juice, stickers and a Darden Universal $25 Gift Card are





Spoiler: Results




Kyle Heym
Laura Bailey
Richard Renner
Eric Robinson
Brian Aitken
Second prize winners each receiving our entire line in 30ml bottles, a complete set of stickers and a Darden Universal $25 Gift Card are...

Martin Sullivan
Jennifer Woodcock
Nathan Park
Scott Jansen
Cole greenway
Brian Sumpter
Jay Laqui
Ron Fischer
Jon Louzan
Timothy Card
And from the thousands of entries we received, our largest response yet, the Ultimate fan has been chosen.
Adam Kelly must have had some karma coming his way, because he hit it big with this one!
All winners will be contacted via email in the next 24 hours with information on claiming their prize.
Congrats to everyone chosen, and thanks to everyone who entered. but remember that WE ARE NOT DONE!
Don't take your like and run just yet. We have another awesome giveaway that we'll be announcing in the next few days. If you missed out this time you still have a chance to win something that is EXTREMELY hard to come by right now.
Our next giveaway is gonna be awesome, and done in the Spartan spirit!
Be ready for a fight.


----------

